# Things That Are Silver, A Picstory (56k grab some coffee)



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

Today's topic will be "Things that are silver".

The body of my new Jackson COW Silverburst is silver 















The dots on my '97 UV7BK silverdot are silver 

(and a preemptive  to the silverdot haters)














The knobs and frets on my RG2027XVV are silver 














The frets on my UV7PWH are silver 














The rails on my new rack of SS goodness are silver 






Rack Contents:
Furman PL-Plus II Power Conditioner
Pod XT Pro with all model packs
Carvin DCM-150 power amp
TC G-Major (not mounted yet)

The knobs on my Mesa Roadster are silver 










(Yes the Roadster pics are old, I'm freaking lazy )

My car is silver in bright sunlight 














This concludes today's topic of "Things that are silver"


----------



## Stitch (Sep 1, 2007)

You bastard. E-rep for that, you rich, rich motherfucker...


----------



## Leon (Sep 1, 2007)

i think there are more tags than pictures 

that burst looks sorta uneven... it's really pronounced near the horns, but kinda smallish near the strap pin.

and, although i LOVE the green dot UV7BK's, that silver dot one looks pretty damn sexy, too. so, when are you selling it to me?


----------



## playstopause (Sep 1, 2007)

Silveeeeeeeeerman!!!!!

Nice COW, nice UV (god it's clean!), nice gear, nice car...

You've made my day!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

Now updated with even more Silver Goodness


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 1, 2007)

:/


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 1, 2007)

Silver dot uv looks amazing - almost like a sleeper.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

Leon said:


> i think there are more tags than pictures
> 
> that burst looks sorta uneven... it's really pronounced near the horns, but kinda smallish near the strap pin.
> 
> and, although i LOVE the green dot UV7BK's, that silver dot one looks pretty damn sexy, too. so, when are you selling it to me?



Yeah some of the burst washed out in the sunlight.... it's actually got a pretty nice taper going up the horns.

We can talk about you buying the BK at some point after you thank the thread  

Oh and 10 tags, 18 pics =


----------



## BCrowell (Sep 1, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You bastard. E-rep for that, you rich, rich motherfucker...



Another +1 Rep for making the rest of us look bad! 

*Brian looks outside at his faded red 4-door protoge, then looks at techno's nice 'stang...:cry:


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

BCrowell said:


> Another +1 Rep for making the rest of us look bad!
> 
> *Brian looks outside at his faded red 4-door protoge, then looks at techno's nice 'stang...:cry:



If it makes you feel better that's the first new car I'ver ever owned in my life and I was 33 when I bought it. It's also only the second car I've owned built in the same decade I was driving it in


----------



## yellowv (Sep 1, 2007)

NICE!!! All except the Mustang. Don't you know Mustangs suck?


----------



## Leon (Sep 1, 2007)

yellowv said:


> NICE!!! All except the Mustang. Don't you know Mustangs suck?



i'll bet Mustangs get more pussy than Line6 Spiders


----------



## yellowv (Sep 1, 2007)

Good thing I don't need my car or amp to get pussy


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

yellowv said:


> NICE!!! All except the Mustang. Don't you know Mustangs suck?



You know, that was what a guy in a Firebird yelled at me... but then I couldn't hear him anymore because he was too far behind me  



Leon said:


> i'll bet Mustangs get more pussy than Line6 Spiders


----------



## Shawn (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice score, Steve and impressive collection. I love that Stang too, badass.  Great picstory!


----------



## yellowv (Sep 1, 2007)

technomancer said:


> You know, that was what a guy in a Firebird yelled at me... but then I couldn't hear him anymore because he was too far behind me



We can race any time you want, but this is all you will see


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

yellowv said:


> NICE!!! All except the Mustang. Don't you know Mustangs suck?





Leon said:


> i'll bet Mustangs get more pussy than Line6 Spiders





yellowv said:


> We can race any time you want, but this is all you will see



On a serious note nice car. It was a shame when Pontiac stopped building them


----------



## yevetz (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Mattayus (Sep 1, 2007)

You should've just named this post "Look how much fuckin money i've got" you cunt.
I love you x x


----------



## yellowv (Sep 1, 2007)

technomancer said:


> On a serious note nice car. It was a shame when Pontiac stopped building them



Yeah I'm just messin with ya. I've had Mustangs too and yours is nice. The F-Body is faster though


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Nice score, Steve and impressive collection. I love that Stang too, badass.  Great picstory!



Thanks. You can credit Lee's obsessive UVMC lust for the COW, it's the one he was selling in the classifieds


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 1, 2007)

but..but...nothing is blue....


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> but..but...nothing is blue....



My blue stuff hasn't gotten here yet. Both my KxK and my Halo 7 string strat are going to be blue 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/35611-kxk-sii-7-update.html


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 1, 2007)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> but..but...nothing is blue....


----------



## skinhead (Sep 1, 2007)

I wish i had that amount of silvernes


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 1, 2007)

haha, i dont some of that e rep stuff hahaha

when did you last?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

I thanked the Blue thread, which counts as erep


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 1, 2007)

technomancer said:


> I thanked the Blue thread, which counts as erep


----------



## b3n (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice silver things


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 1, 2007)

This thread has the official HighGain510 "Seal of Whoredome Approval." Steve!   NIIIIICE collection! Everything in there looks amazingly hot, I dig it man!  



P.S. I have two more "silver" items that you NEED for that rack to complete it....


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> This thread has the official HighGain510 "Seal of Whoredome Approval." Steve!   NIIIIICE collection! Everything in there looks amazingly hot, I dig it man!
> 
> 
> P.S. I have two more "silver" items that you NEED for that rack to complete it....



Thanks... as for the two more silver things, the whole point of the rack is to be SS so I can play it quietly. So while your silver things are awesome, they don't fit my plan for the rack at all 

But you can give them to me anyways


----------



## Leon (Sep 1, 2007)

now that i think about it... why did you get a power amp for your rack? why not just get some powered speakers? i used to play my little modeler through my PC speakers (Altec Lansing, with the two satellites and the little sub), and it sounded decent enough for when i wanted to jam fairly quietly.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

Leon said:


> now that i think about it... why did you get a power amp for your rack? why not just get some powered speakers? i used to play my little modeler through my PC speakers (Altec Lansing, with the two satellites and the little sub), and it sounded decent enough for when i wanted to jam fairly quietly.



Because I've got a really nice pair of Mesa Thiele 1x12s already in my practice room


----------



## Leon (Sep 1, 2007)

true. i'm pretty sure the Pod is stereo... is that power amp stereo too?


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 1, 2007)

You Gearwhore!!!!







Oh wait, I think Im starting shit in the wrong thread......


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

Leon said:


> true. i'm pretty sure the Pod is stereo... is that power amp stereo too?



Yup it's all stereo... the Carvin is 2x75w channels 



eelblack2 said:


> You Gearwhore!!!!
> 
> Oh wait, I think Im starting shit in the wrong thread......



Hehe yes, yes I am... and it's ok Lee, this thread could use some comedy


----------



## Benzesp (Sep 1, 2007)

Get an Eibach kit for that Stang QUICK! Its got crazy wheel gap. Nice though


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

Benzesp said:


> Get an Eibach kit for that Stang QUICK! Its got crazy wheel gap. Nice though



Yeah I keep looking at the Eibach Pro System Plus, but then I realize it'd run the price of a UV installed and decide the car is fine


----------



## Eric (Sep 3, 2007)

yellowv said:


> We can race any time you want, but this is all you will see



That better be a Formula or I will do this 



eelblack2 said:


> You Gearwhore!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## technomancer (Sep 3, 2007)

All the gear... and you comment on the car angle


----------



## Eric (Sep 3, 2007)

Well you already know my opinion on the gear 

And you quoted me in the other thread but I don't mind repeating myself...

You, sir, have the nicest '97 UV7BK in existence... 

And when are you getting the Alnicos so you can sexify the 2027?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 3, 2007)

Eric said:


> Well you already know my opinion on the gear
> 
> And you quoted me in the other thread but I don't mind repeating myself...
> 
> ...



Hmmm Scott said probably 5 weeks and they were ordered 8/3 so hopefully Real Soon Now <TM>


----------



## Benzesp (Sep 3, 2007)

yellowv said:


> We can race any time you want, but this is all you will see



whats with the skinny tires?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 4, 2007)

Benzesp said:


> whats with the skinny tires?



 

I'm still amused by the number of car comments in this thread...


----------



## Leon (Sep 4, 2007)

i'd comment, but i drive a 1992 Chevy Astro, and have no room to talk 

...suffice to say, that having ridden in Steve's Mustang, it's pretty damn nice


----------



## technomancer (Sep 4, 2007)

Leon said:


> i'd comment, but i drive a 1992 Chevy Astro, and have no room to talk
> 
> ...suffice to say, that having ridden in Steve's Mustang, it's pretty damn nice



You drive a very practical vehicle 

My wife drives a Chevy Equinox so if we need to haul anything (or leave the house when there's snow on the ground) that's our car of choice


----------



## yellowv (Sep 4, 2007)

Eric said:


> That better be a Formula or I will do this



Yes it is a Formula. 98' 6 speed hardtop. And yeah the tires are very skinny  I also have a Trailblazer for the times when more practicallity is needed.


----------



## Leon (Sep 4, 2007)

technomancer said:


> You drive a very practical vehicle



...and it's practically falling apart 

speaking of which...


----------



## technomancer (Sep 4, 2007)

Leon said:


> ...and it's practically falling apart
> 
> speaking of which...


----------

